# Dumb question? distilled water?



## hero4u2b (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi everyone.. I am new here and still trying to figure things out.  I am currently waiting on a PH meter from HTG and am wondering.. I am now buying distilled water for my plants and does distilled water have a standard PH ?  it is a generic walgreens brand and am wondering how it may affect my plants.. them do seem a lot happier with it verse's the tap water.. Thanks  Hero


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 13, 2011)

yes DI water is 7.0. (technically, but t varies!) It is also useless for any living organism as there is no ionic content in it to transfer electrolytes. 

*It has no use unless nutrients are added.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 13, 2011)

Hero, i use distilled from walmart and i need to check every gallon because there have been times when its completely different.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2011)

No, distilled water will not have a constant or standard pH.  What it will have is zero dissolved solids.

Until you are feeding your plants, pH should not be a concern especially if you are using distilled water.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 13, 2011)

not sure if i explained that perfectly...but it sounds right.
 PH in DI should be 7.0 exactly. Other external factors contribute to the change (bottle, atmosphere...etc)


And do not use distilled water for any reason. Unless your flushing... You are starving your plants of food and leeching any and all nutrients out of the soil. 


PPM of ZERO is completly useless. What made you want to feed it to your plants? Your feeding them condensed "steam".


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2011)

OG, I think his tap water is really high in dissolved solids...


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 13, 2011)

well that would be good compared to no dissolved solids. At least his plants would see some micro like cal, mag, moly, boron, etc...It definately would be better the DI h2o for a young plant needing nutes...

but like i said i dont do soil. I start with inert Oppm medium and I add every nutrient.


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 13, 2011)

im pretty sure distilled watter would be the BEST thing to use.. the stuff thats in your watter are not usualy good for plants.. they are put there to preserve the water so it doesnt go stag in the pipes. think of it like this... the plant doesnt actualy drink the water.. the water is only used to transport the food (nutes) throughout the plant for consumption.. now if your water has 300ppm out of the tap, thats 300ppm that the plant can not use.. Now take that same water and distill it and you will have the exact same water just without those 300ppm disolved solids in it.. ppm will be 0. you mix your nutes into this and every drop of water that the plant takes in will carry useable nutes. hope that makes sence.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 13, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No, distilled water will not have a constant or standard pH.  What it will have is zero dissolved solids.
> 
> Until you are feeding your plants, pH should not be a concern especially if you are using distilled water.


actually distilled should have a stable PH of neutral 7. Depends on how pure it's distilled. The jugs out of the grocery store may vary a little bit.
double distilled water is pure PH7. Pharmaceutical grade.

The problem with using distilled is the lack of minerals, micro-nutrients, and other ions....that are beneficial to plants. but if your tap water is junk go with spring water 
I only use distilled in myco never in my grow.


----------



## Oldtyme (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm curious too what my well water PPM is so I'll check it tonight while I'm waiting to start another grow.  
I say that.....because I've tinkered around with 1 plant & 1 150w HPS.... giving them nothing but plain old water & my last two plants put out some impressive product.    
Sometimes I think the 'scientists' forget it's only a weed 

*disclaimer: I am going to do it "right" this time.... : )


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 13, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> yes DI water is 7.0. (technically, but t varies!) It is also useless for any living organism as there is no ionic content in it to transfer electrolytes.
> 
> *It has no use unless nutrients are added.


:yeahthat: :goodposting: 

Distilled or RO for hydro only, not soil.

OG is quite correct AFA it being useless for any living organism.

At the least, mix it with tap water, or use spring water.

Wet


----------



## Mutt (Mar 13, 2011)

> RO for hydro only, not soil.


many LO growers use RO in soil...its a must if no access to good water.


----------



## hero4u2b (Mar 13, 2011)

I am using distilled water but with FF ocean forest so won't that make for available nutriments for the plants? or am I missing something? Thanks Hero


----------



## BBFan (Mar 13, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> yes DI water is 7.0. (technically, but t varies!) It is also useless for any living organism as there is no ionic content in it to transfer electrolytes.
> 
> *It has no use unless nutrients are added.


 
Is all distilled water also de-ionized (DI)?  No, it's a different process I thought.

As far as distilled water being useless- where does this information come from?  I would like to read more about this.

Once you pour it into the soil, doesn't it change?

When you add nutrients to it, doesn't it change?


----------



## Jericho (Mar 13, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Is all distilled water also de-ionized (DI)?  No, it's a different process I thought.
> 
> As far as distilled water being useless- where does this information come from?  I would like to read more about this.
> 
> ...



They are definitely different processes, deionized water is RO or a filtered water and distilled water is condensed steam gathered from boiling water. 

deionized water removes ions sodium, calcium, iron, copper and anions such as chloride and bromide but will not remove non ionic organic substances, 

Distilled water will remove ions and non ionic organic contaminations so the water is bacteria free until the bottle is opened. 

When it comes to it being useless I'm unsure, it definitely wouldn't give any nutritional value to the plant, after adding nutes or adding to a nuted soil it would then be active again and able to feed the plant, but used alone it is just watering.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 13, 2011)

Ive taken organic and inorganic chemistry. I have an applied science Batchelors degree. I have seen the distilled water/salt - lightbulb test. There is no use for distilled OR De-Ionized water in organic life. 

JMHO
Happy growin!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 13, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Is all distilled water also de-ionized (DI)?  No, it's a different process I thought.
> ..
> Once you pour it into the soil, doesn't it change?
> ..
> When you add nutrients to it, doesn't it change?


Yes all distilled water is de-ionized. Yes it is a different process. Sorry i used them interchangebly.

Depending on soil, you are causing a chemical reaction. The water is just waiting to react. You have dolomite lime or calcite etc...in your mix and your going to be screwed. IF you add nutes, then its no big deal; but, then again we arent discussing mixing DI/RO with nutes.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 14, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> many LO growers use RO in soil...its a must if no access to good water.



Point taken.

But, for soil, RO still should be tweaked a bit to be useful.

Wet


----------

